
Rebranding My Mom - danso
https://humanparts.medium.com/rebranding-my-mom-7d661f331497
======
Kazooie_Bird
"The rest of their cushion was burned by my B.A. in English."

It's interesting how the first thought is to sell the house rather than
providing their child with life experience that decisions (such as taking
loans) have impacts.

